#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > بخش تابلو روان-LED MATRIX >  >  نحوه کارکرد تابلو روان و چگونگی نمایش متن بر روی ال ای دی ها

## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*.hadniknahad*,*09718*,*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*4121355*,*8095*,*a k*,*AAAREF*,*aalamee*,*AB88*,*abady*,*abjamali*,*abolfazl523*,*account100*,*afshin_m*,*aga2000*,*ahad.fattahi*,*ahmad jamali*,*Ahmad665600*,*aisam*,*akharinboy*,*ali pashaei*,*ali5408*,*Alikia*,*amen*,*amirhoseinkh*,*amiriyo*,*Arash44*,*arastoo_nj*,*arbit*,*ari_tk*,*arshad256*,*asad1*,*asadj*,*atfh*,*aur140*,*azinnet*,*bahmani1362*,*baran17862*,*barfak_407*,*bayerami*,*behnam .m*,*behrooz40328*,*behrozseifi*,*BEHZAD RAD*,*bluesea*,*bobby*,*borumand*,*d.rmardin*,*david42*,*digitale*,*ebi2012*,*EBIDADASH*,*Eengineer*,*elka-toos*,*erfanr*,*esteki1*,*expectant*,*farajtel*,*fard43*,*farhadi-1*,*farokh49*,*farshad12*,*fhfh*,*gef*,*hamedphp*,*hamid4633*,*hamid_32*,*hasine*,*hassan3*,*hatef1347*,*hessel*,*hnnnnn*,*hoosen.salhy*,*hossein mokh*,*hthththt*,*Irandvb*,*jac*,*jamalmusic*,*javad222*,*jj.pp*,*kasra2010*,*kavosh83*,*kazempoor92*,*Khabatsp*,*khajavi*,*khaled2152*,*latifk200*,*liquid pro*,*m-j*,*mahdi421*,*majid mohama*,*mamad3892*,*masoudrahima*,*mavizoon*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdigostar*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_mat*,*MEHDY_X*,*mehran6047*,*mei01*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mgh*,*mh2kh*,*mhn-ghorbani*,*mina110*,*misam124*,*mofwva*,*mohamad d*,*mohamad41*,*mohamad5*,*mohammad14*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohammadmosa*,*mohrektyar*,*mohsen@sat*,*mohsenboin*,*mohtashami m*,*mojtabashaye*,*Mortaza621*,*nbagheri*,*nika edison*,*nima20-20*,*nopa*,*omid88*,*PARSA JAN*,*parsgroup*,*PARS_SERVIS*,*pedram*,*peymanelec*,*pishgam1369*,*plasma42*,*PlasticBOY*,*pps2011*,*pqow*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza azi*,*reza-ha*,*reza1262*,*rezaa*,*rezanadi*,*rezanume*,*rezzzaaa1369*,*rsrooh*,*saaket*,*SABA517*,*saeed6442*,*saeedola*,*saghar1*,*sahele_bandar5*,*sajed_sp*,*sala*,*salar.lord*,*salexe*,*sali1390*,*saman98*,*samanta3000*,*saturnam*,*scorpions*,*sepehr00610*,*sevda12*,*seyedmahmud*,*shahrakeman*,*shahramhn*,*Shami*,*shams 8*,*shb2*,*shiri_3h*,*sinamhc*,*sirosanbari*,*smazi*,*sonic2*,*soraty*,*swalehi*,*syana_0694*,*s_ali_m*,*tablosazi*,*taghizadehh*,*tahaali9095*,*tamim1*,*tehran220*,*tekno*,*tom*,*toti*,*tx-mafia*,*vahidati*,*voroujak*,*yaser26*,*yx700*,*zahir1389*,*ادیسون*,*اسدترابی*,*امید88*,*امیرحاجی*,*بابک مسافر*,*بارمان*,*تكنيك*,*حمیدکیانی*,*خضرا*,*دکتر احسان*,*صابری*,*قاسم6180*,*مارشال*,*محمد سا*,*مهدي58*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*.hadniknahad*,*09718*,*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*4121355*,*8095*,*a k*,*AAAREF*,*aalamee*,*abady*,*account100*,*afshin_m*,*aga2000*,*ahad.fattahi*,*Ahmad665600*,*akharinboy*,*Alikia*,*amen*,*amir jon*,*amirhoseinkh*,*amiriyo*,*amirtebyan*,*arbit*,*arian51*,*ari_tk*,*arshad256*,*asad1*,*asadj*,*aur140*,*azinnet*,*babalongdraz*,*bahmani1362*,*baran17862*,*bayerami*,*behnam .m*,*behrooz40328*,*behrozseifi*,*black-blac*,*bluesea*,*bobby*,*borumand*,*d.rmardin*,*david42*,*dvdr*,*ebi2012*,*EBIDADASH*,*electronic66*,*expectant*,*farajtel*,*fard43*,*farhadi-1*,*farokh49*,*farshad12*,*fhfh*,*ghasemdorosh*,*giga*,*hamed.9999*,*hamid_32*,*hasine*,*hassan3*,*himed58*,*hnnnnn*,*hoosen.salhy*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*javad222*,*kasra2010*,*kavosh83*,*kazempoor92*,*khaled2152*,*latifk200*,*mamad3892*,*mavizoon*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdigostar*,*mehdi_mat*,*MEHDY_X*,*mei01*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mh2kh*,*mhn-ghorbani*,*Moh3en7768*,*mohamad d*,*mohamad41*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohrektyar*,*mojtabashaye*,*Mortaza621*,*nbagheri*,*nika edison*,*nopa*,*novin alaee*,*omid88*,*PARS_SERVIS*,*pedram*,*peymanelec*,*pps2011*,*pqow*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza azi*,*reza1262*,*rezaa*,*rezanume*,*rezarezaeian*,*rsrooh*,*SABA517*,*saeed6442*,*saeedola*,*saghar1*,*sahele_bandar5*,*sala*,*salar.lord*,*salexe*,*saman98*,*samanta3000*,*saturnam*,*scorpions*,*sepehr00610*,*seyedmahmud*,*shahrakeman*,*shahram5699*,*shahramhn*,*Shami*,*shams 8*,*shiri_3h*,*sinamhc*,*sirosanbari*,*sky_man847*,*smazi*,*soraty*,*swalehi*,*s_ali_m*,*tablosazi*,*taghizadehh*,*tahaali9095*,*tamim1*,*tehran220*,*tekno*,*toti*,*tx-mafia*,*vahidati*,*vahid_8521*,*yx700*,*zahir1389*,*ادیسون*,*اسدترابی*,*امید88*,*امیرحاجی*,*بابک مسافر*,*خضرا*,*دکتر احسان*,*سیگنال موبای*,*صابری*,*علی کافی*,*مارشال*,*مهدي58*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*.hadniknahad*,*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*4121355*,*8095*,*AAAREF*,*aalamee*,*abady*,*ahad.fattahi*,*Ahmad665600*,*aisam*,*akharinboy*,*ALIMOABBER*,*amen*,*amiriyo*,*Arash44*,*arbit*,*ari_tk*,*arshad256*,*baran17862*,*behnam .m*,*black-blac*,*bluesea*,*d.rmardin*,*david42*,*dvdr*,*ebi2012*,*EBIDADASH*,*electronic66*,*expectant*,*fard43*,*farshad12*,*fhfh*,*giga*,*hamid_32*,*hassan3*,*hnnnnn*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*javad222*,*kasra2010*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*latifk200*,*mamad3892*,*mavizoon*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdigostar*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_mat*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mgh*,*mohamad41*,*mohamad5*,*mojtabashaye*,*mosar4750*,*nbagheri*,*nopa*,*novin alaee*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*reza azi*,*reza1262*,*rezaa*,*rezanume*,*saeed6442*,*saeedola*,*saghar1*,*sahele_bandar5*,*salar.lord*,*salexe*,*saman98*,*samanta3000*,*saturnam*,*sepehr00610*,*shahrakeman*,*Shami*,*shams 8*,*shb2*,*sinamhc*,*sky_man847*,*smazi*,*soraty*,*swalehi*,*s_ali_m*,*taghizadehh*,*tahaali9095*,*tamim1*,*tehran220*,*tekno*,*toti*,*tx-mafia*,*vahid_8521*,*yx700*,*zahir1389*,*اسدترابی*,*امید88*,*بابک مسافر*,*داود امانی*,*دکتر احسان*,*صابری*,*مارشال*,*مهدي58*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*4121355*,*AAAREF*,*aalamee*,*abady*,*account100*,*afshin_m*,*ahad.fattahi*,*Ahmad665600*,*ahmadi6699*,*aisam*,*akharinboy*,*ALIMOABBER*,*amen*,*amiriyo*,*arbit*,*ari_tk*,*arshad256*,*asad1*,*baran17862*,*bayerami*,*behnam .m*,*black-blac*,*bluesea*,*d.rmardin*,*dvdr*,*ebi2012*,*electronic66*,*farajtel*,*fard43*,*fhfh*,*giga*,*hamid_32*,*hassan3*,*hnnnnn*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*javad222*,*kasra2010*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*latifk200*,*mamad3892*,*mavizoon*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdigostar*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*Moh3en7768*,*mohamad41*,*mosar4750*,*nbagheri*,*nopa*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*reza azi*,*reza1262*,*rezaa*,*SABA517*,*saeedola*,*saghar1*,*salexe*,*saman98*,*samanta3000*,*sepehr00610*,*seyedmahmud*,*shahrakeman*,*Shami*,*shams 8*,*shb2*,*shfa*,*sinamhc*,*smazi*,*soraty*,*swalehi*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*tehran220*,*tekno*,*toti*,*tx-mafia*,*vampire171*,*yx700*,*اسدترابی*,*امید88*,*بابک مسافر*,*صابری*,*مارشال*,*مهدي58*,*کتابی*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*4121355*,*AAAREF*,*aalamee*,*abady*,*account100*,*afshin_m*,*ahad.fattahi*,*Ahmad665600*,*aisam*,*akharinboy*,*ALIMOABBER*,*amiriyo*,*arbit*,*ari_tk*,*asad1*,*behnam .m*,*black-blac*,*bluesea*,*d.rmardin*,*ebi2012*,*farajtel*,*fard43*,*farshad12*,*fhfh*,*giga*,*hassan3*,*hnnnnn*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*javad222*,*kasra2010*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*latifk200*,*liquid pro*,*mamad3892*,*mavizoon*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdigostar*,*mehdi_mat*,*MEHDY_X*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mohamad41*,*nopa*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*reza azi*,*reza1262*,*rezaa*,*saghar1*,*salexe*,*samanta3000*,*sepehr00610*,*shahrakeman*,*Shami*,*shams 8*,*shb2*,*sinamhc*,*smazi*,*soraty*,*swalehi*,*syana_0694*,*s_ali_m*,*tablosazi*,*tehran220*,*tekno*,*toti*,*tx-mafia*,*yx700*,*اسدترابی*,*امید88*,*بابک مسافر*,*صابری*,*مارشال*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*09718*,*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*4121355*,*AAAREF*,*aalamee*,*abady*,*account100*,*afshin_m*,*ahad.fattahi*,*Ahmad665600*,*aisam*,*akharinboy*,*ALIMOABBER*,*arbit*,*ari_tk*,*asad1*,*black-blac*,*bluesea*,*d.rmardin*,*ebi2012*,*estqlale*,*fard43*,*fhfh*,*hamid_32*,*hassan3*,*hnnnnn*,*hoosen.salhy*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*javad222*,*kasra2010*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*latifk200*,*mamad3892*,*mavizoon*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdi_mat*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*misam124*,*mohamad41*,*mohamad5*,*mojtabashaye*,*nopa*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*reza azi*,*reza1262*,*rezaa*,*rsrooh*,*saghar1*,*sam5050*,*saman98*,*samanta3000*,*sepehr00610*,*shahrakeman*,*Shami*,*shams 8*,*shb2*,*siavashel1*,*sinamhc*,*smazi*,*soraty*,*swalehi*,*s_ali_m*,*tehran220*,*tekno*,*toti*,*tx-mafia*,*yx700*,*ادیسون*,*امید88*,*بابک مسافر*,*مارشال*,*کتابی*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2elyas*,*4121355*,*AAAREF*,*aalamee*,*abady*,*account100*,*afshin_m*,*ahad.fattahi*,*Ahmad665600*,*aisam*,*akharinboy*,*ALIMOABBER*,*amen*,*amir jon*,*arastoo_nj*,*arbit*,*ari_tk*,*asad1*,*behnam .m*,*bluesea*,*d.rmardin*,*ebi2012*,*estqlale*,*fard43*,*fhfh*,*giga*,*hamid_32*,*hassan3*,*hnnnnn*,*hoosen.salhy*,*hossein mokh*,*jac*,*javad222*,*jozef_2536*,*kasra2010*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*latifk200*,*liquid pro*,*mamad3892*,*mavizoon*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdi_mat*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mohamad41*,*MojtabaRahma*,*nopa*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*reza azi*,*reza1262*,*rezaa*,*saghar1*,*sahraee0611*,*saman98*,*samanta3000*,*sepehr00610*,*shahrakeman*,*Shami*,*shams 8*,*shb2*,*shoghal*,*sky_man847*,*smazi*,*soraty*,*swalehi*,*s_ali_m*,*tehran220*,*tekno*,*tx-mafia*,*vahid_8521*,*yx700*,*اسدترابی*,*امید88*,*بابک مسافر*,*صابری*,*مارشال*

----------

